# Bespoke cake display



## Hoopla (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi guys,

I'm looking to source a bespoke glass cabinet to display cakes and pastries.

However, I've got no idea where to start looking! We're based in South Cheshire.

Any ideas? If you've got a display, how did you go about it?

Thanks,

J


----------

